# Oct '07 Photo Challenge - "Window"



## TwistMyArm

Hi folks, 

Thanks to those of you who provided theme suggestions. As you can see we've decided that the October '07 theme is going to be "Window". Good luck everyone and as always please don't forget to read the boring, but important stuff down below . 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is October 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Oct '07 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## RyanLilly

Typo I think, It still says September 30 is the deadline. OCT 31 Right?


----------



## TwistMyArm

Ya I suppose we could push back the deadline until Oct 31.


----------



## Battou

TwistMyArm said:


> Ya I suppose we could push back the deadline until Oct 31.



sweet, now we got some time

Further note: you got one here too

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95436

two picture #1's


----------



## TwistMyArm

Battou said:


> sweet, now we got some time
> 
> Further note: you got one here too
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95436
> 
> two picture #1's



No, I had recently heard a story about the world's dwindling supply of "1"'s so I was making an effort to conserve. Now that I think about it I believe it was actually a story about how fewer babies are being named "Juan". In any event it has been corrected to read "sept07photo11".


----------



## terri

Twist, you're priceless, man.


----------



## rickpricemba

Looks awesome!

Rick


----------



## ShaCow

well. common.. are ya?


----------



## nossie

> *150KB will be taken as the &#8220;size on disk&#8221; and not the actual file size.


errrm are you sure about this? "Size on disk" is the result of how the disk is formatted and so 150kb on my pc might be a lot different on yours.  Unless there's a bigger picture I'm not seeing I think it should be Actual file size - but hey it's not my comp :0)


----------



## TwistMyArm

You're right depending on the cluster size used the "size on disk" maybe different on each computer.

Feel free to check into this, but I'm pretty sure the cluster size for NTFS volumes above 2GB is 4KB. Most FAT drives would most likely have a larger cluster size. I know a 32GB FAT32 drive would use 16K clusters. I'm not sure what file system macs use so I wouldn't know about their cluster size. I have NTFS on my disk, which would probably mean some photos may actually appear smaller when I received it. 

To be honest with you that statement was put in a long time ago when I was using an older version of Outlook which read attachment size based on the size on disk. It hasn't really been a problem.


----------



## metallicturd

Where do I vote for a photo?


----------



## Battou

I took three shots for this but I am not happy with any of them. I'm out



metallicturd said:


> Where do I vote for a photo?



A pole will be opened in this subforum for several days after the deadline has passed. *"Oct '07 Challenge Photos - "Window""* is what you'll be looking for.


----------



## JHF Photography

metallicturd said:


> Where do I vote for a photo?


 

You will also need to make a few more posts.  I believe you need a minimum of 25 (could be 20, can't remember) posts before you can vote on any polls.


Jason


----------



## RacePhoto

Battou said:


> I took three shots for this but I am not happy with any of them. I'm out



Is it a tip off if I saw that my photo includes a window of some sort, or is that illegal? Oh wait, maybe that's not a window... 

You'll know my picture at the end of the contest. It's the one that will get one vote.


----------



## astrostu

I suppose that being the one who suggested this theme I should actually have a submission ... but I've been through 2 trips this month and I'm getting ready for my third so I haven't had time.


----------



## hawkeye

Battou said:


> I took three shots for this but I am not happy with any of them. I'm out



Me too.  I tried really hard since this was my first challenge.  I only had about a week though, and I really couldnt get anything worthy of entering 

Maybe next time


----------



## RacePhoto

hawkeye said:


> Me too.  I tried really hard since this was my first challenge.  I only had about a week though, and I really couldnt get anything worthy of entering
> 
> Maybe next time



Stop hurting your brain by trying too hard. Just enter and have fun. That's what I do. :lmao: I just looked through recent photos for one that kind of fit the theme. (can't say more)

No one is going to say "your photos stink" or be upset if it's not a Stieglitz.

Unless you live somewhere, where they don't have windows? :mrgreen:


----------



## hawkeye

Thank you for the encouragement.  I had one picture, but when I tried to analyze it myself, I kept spinning in circles.  I think that means I didnt like it lol.  Well, I liked the picture, hated the lighting  

I'll definitely try not to be so critical of myself next time


----------



## RacePhoto

hawkeye said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.  I had one picture, but when I tried to analyze it myself, I kept spinning in circles.  I think that means I didnt like it lol.  Well, I liked the picture, hated the lighting
> 
> I'll definitely try not to be so critical of myself next time



The contest is anonymous. Like Dragnet, that protects the innocent (and lame and lazy) which would be myself. 

I'll be honest. I'm never a front runner and I don't vote for my own photo. If I get one or two votes, I'm very happy that someone liked it. That's as good as a win?

Usually I just find something in my shoe boxes or the archive CDs, that fits the topic. Whip it up a little in Elements, and submit.

I think it's supposed to be fun and entertaining! Maybe I'm wrong and have a "bad attitude". :lmao:

What happened, did someone kidnap TwistMyArm? Maybe there were so many entries, that it's taking two days to get the poll made.


----------



## hawkeye

Yeah.  I like the concept of assignments though.  Makes me always keep my eyes open 

I cant wait to see the october photos.  Oh the suspense!


----------



## Docfeelgood

Any idea how long it might be till the poll goes up?

*EDIT* Just realised i dont have enough posts to vote for my own photo lol.


----------



## JHF Photography

Yes.... the suspense is killing me!  First time entering!

Jason


----------



## TwistMyArm

Yes, sorry for the delays guys. I've just been a lot busier at work this week then I thought I would be. Anyway I'll be posting them this afternoon so stay tuned.


----------



## Battou

Damn, I shoulda entered mine, I antisipated a much larger number of reflections, meh owell my loss.


----------

